# Proxima 90 AC



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

I bought a new Zetor Proxima 90 three years ago. Like the tractor very much, actually the fifth Zetor I've had over the years. My Proxima has a cab and AC. This Summer the AC has kinda petered out and is slightly cool at best most days. The book says the AC runs most efficient with the blower fan on medium speed which I do and also utilize the recommended recirculate feature. I also cleaned the outer screen on the radiator which helped a little bit but not that much either.

The tractor AC is still under warranty for a couple years but the closest dealership is about 2 hours 45 min away and to haul it in would cost ME about $1000 as Zetor will not cover transporting nor pay the dealership to send out a mechanic to fix it.

Im not sure what they put in tractor AC units now days, I doubt it's still freeon. The owners manual is about as helpful as a third thumb. Any suggestions fellas??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The basics are:

-Is your heater valve fully closing, very common not to and simple fix is to plumb in a ball valve to force it off.

-Check the inner core of the condenser not just the outer screen. Very common for dust to plug all the fins such that it looks ok from the side but no air goes through. High pressure compressed air to each passage works. Even 1/3 to 1/2 this thing plugged will stop the ac from working really at all.

-Belt tension on the ac compressor and the fan needs to be good.

-Last is low ac charge, a good heavy equipment AC guy will sort it out. Its likely 134a.



ZetorProxima90 said:


> I bought a new Zetor Proxima 90 three years ago. Like the tractor very much, actually the fifth Zetor I've had over the years. My Proxima has a cab and AC. This Summer the AC has kinda petered out and is slightly cool at best most days. The book says the AC runs most efficient with the blower fan on medium speed which I do and also utilize the recommended recirculate feature. I also cleaned the outer screen on the radiator which helped a little bit but not that much either.
> 
> The tractor AC is still under warranty for a couple years but the closest dealership is about 2 hours 45 min away and to haul it in would cost ME about $1000 as Zetor will not cover transporting nor pay the dealership to send out a mechanic to fix it.
> 
> Im not sure what they put in tractor AC units now days, I doubt it's still freeon. The owners manual is about as helpful as a third thumb. Any suggestions fellas??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

DITTO what slowzuki stated.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll add one more, check the cabin air filters. I recently purchased a lightly used Deere 5105M with only 480 hours. Had it delivered to my local dealer to address a few items before I hauled it to the farm. The mechanic mentioned to me that the majority of ac problems they see are due to dirty cabin air filters. I would suspect your Zetor has a similar setup with ac filters in the top of the cab. Mine weren't too dirty but I replaced them myself and it actually made my ac a tad colder.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would have someone check the freon charge with gauges so I would know exactly where that stands.

The 2nd thing is that the condenser screens, radiators, and evaporator etc. needs to be cleaner than a babies butt. Is part of the AC unit under the cab roof?

Regards, Mike


----------



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

Vol said:


> I would have someone check the freon charge with gauges so I would know exactly where that stands.
> 
> The 2nd thing is that the condenser screens, radiators, and evaporator etc. needs to be cleaner than a babies butt. Is part of the AC unit under the cab roof?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 No I dont think so. Just the blower motors are up in the roof. I'll try cleaning everything out (screens, cabin filters etc). Thank you very much for the feedback.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If blower is in cab roof then I'll bet the evaporater is up there also.


----------



## ZetorProxima90 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> If blower is in cab roof then I'll bet the evaporater is up there also.


 Quite probable. There is a line that runs from the cab roof down the side of the cab to let the moisture drain.


----------

